# Help, optimize I7-4720HQ with TStop 9.3 screenshot (for music production)



## Chelo (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello, i am not shure what can i twerk for optimize my I7-4720Hq Laptop, (it´s not for gaming but for music production) what could i change here?: 
CPU Core and Cache: -57.6  at range 125mv
Intel GPU: -24 mv


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2021)

I just helped someone the other day with his 4720HQ. 









						Limit reasons problem: BD Prochhot, Thermal and EDP Current, how can I solve? Bad settings?
					

Hi everyone, I have problems with my notebook with i7 4720hq cpu and gpu 950m, in addition to the high temperatures due to bad notebook design I found the EDP current problem on limit reasons, can you suggest me what are the optimal settings for my notebook? Thanks I am attaching my settings...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The maximum turbo ratio limits for your CPU are 38, 37, 36, 36. These can only be used if you also check the Overclock box. Setting all of these to 38 does not do anything productive, especially if Overclock is not checked.

Your biggest problem is thermal throttling. Your CPU is too hot. At 40W it is hitting 98°C. That is too much. Have you ever had your laptop apart for cleaning? On a laptop this old, you should probably replace the thermal paste between the CPU and heatsink. If you do not want to do this then at least blow the dust bunnies out of the heatsink. This alone can make a big difference depending on how bad it is in there.

The PowerCut feature, explained in the link I posted above, might help with your EDP CURRENT throttling issues. Fix your thermal issues and you should have more consistent performance.


----------



## Chelo (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi, Thank you so much for your help Unclewebb! .. i try to copy those settings, but i think i am making something wrong, my laptop ist very hot now..


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2021)

Chelo said:


> my laptop is very hot now.





unclewebb said:


> Fix your thermal issues and you should have more consistent performance.


You need to fix your laptop cooling. Your computer cannot run better if it is overheating. 

The only throttling you have now is thermal throttling. Fix the problem.


----------

